# Relativ oft "Der Server braucht zu lange für eine antwort"



## Minastirit (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

In letzter zeit ;d besser gesagt vor ca 2 wochen fing das ganze an.
Immer öfter kommt ein : Server braucht zu lange meldung. 
Sobald ich auf F5 oder Aktualisieren drücke kommt die seite dann "naja mehr oder weniger schnell"
Weis einer an was das liegt?

Meine internet verbindung ist eigentlich bei allem ganz fix. und bis jetzt hatte keine andere seite das.

Gibt es evtl probleme mit den servern von euch?


----------

